# Make Your Ideal Music Band with MBTI-Cognitive Types



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

You know your favorite bands and maybe their types/function orders. You know the band's synergy. Is it the best formula for a group most or even some of the time? What type would you place as the lead singer? Someone with energy? Quiet but full of ideas? Who would you place as the bassist? Someone who'd make for a decent tactician? How about drummer?

I could display my opinion of groups and their working formulas:

*Nirvana*: Lead-INFP, Bassist-INTP, Drummer-ISFP
'93-'94 *Hole*: Lead-ENFP, Bassist-INFP, Drummer-ENFP, Guitarist-INFP
*No Doubt*: Lead-ENFP, Bassist-INFJ, Drummer-INFP, Guitarist-INFJ
*Radiohead*: Lead-INFJ, Bassist-INFJ, Drummer-INFJ, Guitar(Jonny)-INFJ, Guitar(Ed)-INTP

My band is: Lead-INFJ, Bassist-ISFJ, Drummer-ESFP

I'd like listening to a band that maybe went like: Lead-_ESTP_, Bassist-_ESTJ_, Drummer-_ISFP_, Guitar-_INFJ_

I like the zest of the *ESTP*. I feel they'd know how to lay in to worthwhile endeavors with energetic appeal.

I like the *ESTJ's* use of effectiveness and its relationship with Si and Ne down the middle.

For *ISFP*, I like a drummer that is removed just a tad - not much - from engaging the environment, having a taste for what is palatable, and able to keep focus on the beat more than on what they _could_ do, yet have the tenacity to introduce novel ideas.

* INFJs *are handy for desiring to embody peculiar capacities. That is, when they have a vision it's always fixed on what could happen once enough work is put in. Then they schlep with all they've got until they sound incomparable. Only downside is perfectionism, although it's highly aesthetic and understandably needs time.


----------



## Nackle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice combonation. I wonder if we know any band that have that pairing.

My Band: INFP-singer, ESTP-Guitarist, ENTP-Bassist, INTJ-Drums

INFP: Strong Fi often makes for a natural poet, as it requires it's user to constantly personalize and reflect on experiences. The Ne presents the Fi in unexpected, creative ways. Fi-Ne together should make music that is aloof, special, or eccentric, but also very personal, and able to sounds like it's speaking to each person listening. Think of the power that Jim Morrison, Ian Curtis, and Kurt Cobain had. These INFP frontmen mastered that avante-garde romanticism that still makes them popular today.

ESTP: The idea of having this type here is that it can balance the INFP by providing everything that the INFP lacks. Se takes the bundled up emotions of the INFP and lets it explode in the present, letting the guitar speak for all that rage and passion. The Ti auxiliary will make the ESTP very skilled with technical elements, and will giving the fluid motions of the INFP, a strong, un-personal contrast.

ENTP: Ne as a dominant function lets the bass guitarist explode with ideas and possibilities, giving his instrument a fun, creative bent as it should have. The Ti will help much as it did in the guitarist. It will provide accuracy and dependability. Ne-Ti lets the bass player improvise like crazy, while also having skills to fall back on to.

INTJ: Ni gives the drummer the foresight and wisdom to follow the musical direction of his band members. The Te will make the drummer very efficient and consistent at doing his job. The Ni-Te dynamic can make for a great drummer who possess both the perceptiveness, to listen and understand, and also the ruthlessness, to do the job perfectly.


----------

